# Does anyone know what this tool might have been used for?



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

My grandson and I found this while planting some things in the garden. The wide end is the size of spear heads I have found in the past. But the tip is shaped unlike anything I've found previously.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know but that's pretty cool. I think the double pointed tip might have been the base. The groove between the points might be where it would be inserted into a split stick, like the base of an arrowhead.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Spear point. Tip is gone.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

One person locally suggested maybe a skinning tool.

@Alice In TX/MO that's was my thought also but wasn't convinced.

ETA- I did find a complete spear head about 250 feet away 15 years ago.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It is possible that broken spear points were repurposed to other uses.

It doesn't look like chert. Do you know what kind of stone it is made from?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> It is possible that broken spear points were repurposed to other uses.
> 
> It doesn't look like chert. Do you know what kind of stone it is made from?


I do not know what type of stone.

Fifteen or so years ago I found a spear head about 200' or so away in an old garden site. It was to far away. All I did was feed the deer there. 

That one was a different type of stone. It was more orange colored.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Thats the base. It was a point at one time. I collect arrowheads. Thats a middle archaic point 2500 to 11000 yrs old. I have several complete ones like it. If I were home Id take a pic and post it.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Very cool find!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I envy those who are lucky enough to find old artifacts like that. I used to do a lot of hunting, and even found a few, on my grandparents farm. Unfortunately the farm has been sold and I can no longer walk like I used to. I found a couple points on the garden property but it's just not the same as wandering those big fields.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> I envy those who are lucky enough to find old artifacts like that. I used to do a lot of hunting, and even found a few, on my grandparents farm. Unfortunately the farm has been sold and I can no longer walk like I used to. I found a couple points on the garden property but it's just not the same as wandering those big fields.


 I find the majority of mine walking small creeks and small "ditches" that feed into creeks. Most of the "ditches" are small enough to jump across. Think of a sluice for gold. Same principle. After a good heavy rain and the water has fallen go walk them and youll be amazed at what you find. My two best finds I found in a large ditch adjacent to the paved road. I could literally see the spots where rocks would hang and gather just before entering the creek. And after 2 years of driving past it every day 2 times I stopped and asked the property owner and spent 45 minutes and found 2 complete arrowheads and a stone axe head. This years finds so far. Really wished that pottery was in one piece...


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

HomeCreek said:


> Thats the base. It was a point at one time. I collect arrowheads. Thats a middle archaic point 2500 to 11000 yrs old. I have several complete ones like it. If I were home Id take a pic and post it.


Please do post a picture of a complete one whenever you have the time. Thank you!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A hand held digging tool. When the tip broke they threw it away.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe a hide scrapper


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HomeCreek said:


> I find the majority of mine walking small creeks and small "ditches" that feed into creeks. Most of the "ditches" are small enough to jump across. Think of a sluice for gold. Same principle. After a good heavy rain and the water has fallen go walk them and youll be amazed at what you find. My two best finds I found in a large ditch adjacent to the paved road. I could literally see the spots where rocks would hang and gather just before entering the creek. And after 2 years of driving past it every day 2 times I stopped and asked the property owner and spent 45 minutes and found 2 complete arrowheads and a stone axe head. This years finds so far. Really wished that pottery was in one piece...


I have a small creek on my property. My daughter found an arrowhead in the creek behind our house. I am not physically capable of getting down those steep banks. Maybe I can get hubby to go with me sometime. Mom has a creek that is easier to access and she has found arrowheads in her garden. Ohio was more heavily populated by Indians than many other states so there are a lot of artifacts waiting to be found.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Please do post a picture of a complete one whenever you have the time. Thank you!


----------

